# Thank you Janet Smith



## DCBluesman (Nov 24, 2006)

Janet (among others) makes some absolutely gorgeous painted pens.  At her insistance encouragement, I took a couple of classes to learn some simple techniques.  These are the first to which deserved to be made into pens.  Does anyone need a trashcan full of nasty painted blanks?






















Thanks for looking.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2006)

Awwww, the soft and gentle side of the Bluesman.  [][}]


Seriously, nice work.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 24, 2006)

Aint those just to cute.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 24, 2006)

Top job Lou my pick is the 2nd pen but both are very good.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 24, 2006)

Very well done! You took how many classes?
The detail in your work is really nice.
If I may ask....What kind of brush did you use to create the delicate, gentle lines?


----------



## wags54 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lou dang if those are you first you will be doing some really special things quickly with some practice. Those are really nice and classy!1


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 24, 2006)

You have nothing to be ashamed of there. Really nice effort. I tip my hat to all you artistic painters
Toni


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow!  Those look really nice.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lou, those pens look great, do you apply some type of finish over the paintings? If so, what type of finish[?]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 24, 2006)

Lou,
I have to say it again, those are both really nice, but I do like the second one better.  As for your trash can full of nasty blanks, you can send them to me.  I'm sure they look better than anything I could do.[]


----------



## woodmarc (Nov 24, 2006)

Excellent work Lou.  
I like the first the best.
Where did you go to learn the technique?  Of course, I'd have to give up coffee to hold my hand that steady. On second thought.....


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 24, 2006)

Great job Lou.  Very nice for just learning the painting.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Nov 24, 2006)

is the picture on the second pen birds?


----------



## emackrell (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow!  Those look great Lou!  
If these are your first tries I can't wait to see what comes next!

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Darley (Nov 24, 2006)

Great work Lou, about a bird of paradise painted?


----------



## Fangar (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are really nice Lou.  Great work!

I always preach to folks even after graduating college to tap into your local Jr. College systems (Not saying that is where you went) for classes in various artistic fields.  People often overlook these classes and might think that you have to be a full time student to attend.  In my area, some of the JC classes are in the range of 12-20 dollars per semester.  

Thanks for sharing Lou.

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 25, 2006)

I told you I thought one looked like an ibis or an egret.I am not sure which is worse, being color blind or just going blind.
[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lou, I just want to tell you again how fantastic these pens look.  You have learned well young padawon.  I cannot wait to see the next ones cause I know they will be fantastic as well. 

Janet


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice work Lou, that is some very skillfull detail work, can't even manage a 2in brush (at least thats what i let my wife think, no decorating for me[]), i think that is one technique i shall be leaving to you Penb Painting Pro's.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for all of the kind comments.  Here are answers to some of the questions.

The pen barrels are completed first with my standard lacquer finish.  I make sure the lacquer is completely cured.  The paint is acrylic.  I took 3 classes at Michael's on One-Stroke painting.  I also got a couple of Donna Dewberry's books for reference.  She is the most noted one-stroke painter I know of.  Practice was 2-3 months with MANY failures.  After the paint has dried, I put several coats of thin CA over the painted part and, after it cured, gently buffed it out with white diamond.

Both pictures are stylized flowers.  Not only am I color blind, but also need to work on the shapes so you'll know my birds from flowers. [8D]

The brushes are all fairly fine.  The wider lines are created by mashing the bristles a bit.  The real thin lines are created by sanding a fine point on a tooth pick and dragging a bit of the ink.

I'm not sure I'm ready for a bird of paradise yet, Serge, but I am working on some things other than flowers.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 25, 2006)

W[]W

I wish I could do that!


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lou,
Amazing work.  You should have been a surgeon.  I aught to sign my wife up for those classes.
Rob


----------



## pete00 (Nov 25, 2006)

very nice indeed Lou


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 25, 2006)

Lou,those look great.I can only encourage you
to keep up the very nice work;it is completely
out of my range.[]


----------



## BUGSY (Nov 26, 2006)

CLASSY......not over-powering   bugsy


----------



## chitswood (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking good Lou, I'm ready to see another dragon pen!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> Both pictures are stylized flowers.  Not only am I color blind, but also need to work on the shapes so you'll know my birds from flowers. [8D]
> ...



Lou,

Rethink that!!

If you are a specialist in flowers, everyone will know that's what it is!  "Stylized" can be interpreted many ways, so you don't have to toss out any more blanks!!!  Just call them stylized.

Think how well it worked for Picasso (spose he started out as a pen-painter??)

Nice look, keep it up!![][]


----------



## Ausdan (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work Lou... just another string added to you bow!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2006)

Again, thanks for the comments.  To those of you who feel that this work is beyond your abilities, I can only encourage you to try.  For 50 years I believed that I had no artistic ability or talent.  It is only recently that I have begun to think that I might.  Some of this stuff is hard, but that's what makes it great.  Expand your horizons.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lou, that work is truly inspiring!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Feb 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I love the colors, and the flowers.  Very nice job.

John


----------



## beathard (Feb 6, 2007)

Loud applause!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2007)

Very cool work Lou, I wish I could paint like you and guys like Jamie. 
Can't pick a favourite, they are both great.

PS; Are you really in Zim? I have had some great booze cruises there!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow!  Thanks for the comments and popping this one back up.  And no, I'm actually near Washington, DC USA.  I just hate being this close to the IRS at this time of year.


----------



## knottyharry (Feb 6, 2007)

Fantastic job.
Show us more.
Harry


----------

